# Homem atingido por um raio em Lamego



## fablept (25 Mai 2011 às 20:54)

Um homem ficou gravemente ferido hoje à tarde ao ser atingido por um raio enquanto trabalhava num telhado na aldeia de Cepões, Lamego, durante uma trovoada intensa que provocou ainda inundações e condicionamentos em estradas, disse fonte dos bombeiros.

João Nuno, comandante dos bombeiros de Lamego, disse à Agência Lusa que o ferido foi atingido em um dos membros inferiores, tendo sido transportado para o Hospital de Vila Real com ferimentos considerados graves, mas sem correr risco de vida.

O presidente da Câmara de Lamego, Francisco Lopes, referiu que durante “pouco mais de cinco minutos” caiu “chuva intensa e granizo” que provocou o arrastamento de terras e lixo para a zona mais baixa da cidade, provocando algumas inundações.

Acrescentou que os funcionários da autarquia de imediato procederam ao levantamento das tampas de saneamento para o escoamento da água e estão agora em operações de limpeza.

Também as máquinas da autarquia estão a proceder à remoção de pedras que caíram que estrada que liga Lamego a Cambres.

Segundo o Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Viseu, o mau tempo provocou ainda o corte da Ponte da Rina, onde ficaram presos vários carros devido à água e ao granizo.

Ainda segundo a mesma fonte, um outro raio provocou um incêndio num barracão de lenha em Sande.

No outro lado do rio Douro, a cidade de Vila Real foi também atingida pela chuva intensa.

O comandante distrital de operações de socorro de Vila Real, Carlos Silva, referiu que os bombeiros foram chamados para cerca de um dezena de ocorrências, a maior parte das quais pequenas inundações provocadas pelo entupimento de sarjetas.

A ponte sobre o rio Cabril esteve ainda fechada ao trânsito por ter ficado inundada.

Fonte: Lusa/SOL


----------



## AnDré (25 Mai 2011 às 22:27)




----------



## Iceberg (25 Mai 2011 às 22:35)

Um homem a trabalhar no telhado em plena trovoada ... ?
Parece-me desleixo ou pelo menos alguma irresponsabilidade.
Mas não posso censurar ninguém, apenas lamentar e desejar um rápido restabelecimento ao lesado.
Apenas me lembro de uma noite de trovoada em Braga há alguns anos, em que no prédio em frente ao meu dois indivíduos andavam a orientar uma antena à noite (julgo que na altura para ver um jogo da Sport TV), e em plena trovoada.
Depois daquilo, nada me admira em relação à incúria de algumas pessoas.


----------

